# Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang



## Doc (23. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

da ich einiges an Goldfischen verschenken will und das Keschern so gut wie unmöglich ist ... möchte ich das Ganze via Reuse machen. 
Mit dem Kescher ist nach 10-15 Schluss, da sich alle nur noch verstecken.

Eignet sich sowas für Goldfische? Welche Alternativen gibt es?
http://www.amazon.de/Köderfisch-Reu...9CM0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337761407&sr=8-1

Danke!


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Servus Markus

Diese Reuse würde sich anbieten ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hi Markus,

so ne Reuse kann man verwenden, kommt halt immer drauf an wie groß die Goldfische sind die da rein gehen sollen

MfG Frank


----------



## Doc (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hi Helmut,

was ist denn der Unterschied zu der, die ich angefügt hatte? 
Wo bekomme ich eine passende? Hat da jmd. nen Link?

Die Goldfische sind von 3-4 cm bis zu 15cm groß.

Danke!


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Servus Markus

Hmmm  wo der Unterschied ist ... sehen sich bis auf die eckige Form aus dem Video änlich ... vielleicht die Maschenweite des Netzes ?

Hier der Link 
> links im Menü auf "Kescher/Netze" 
> dort auf "Fischreusen"


----------



## Doc (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hi,

Danke  War grad auch dort, aber ist in Österreich ... daher wird der Versand teuer.

Ich glaub für meinen Zweck sollte diese reichen?

http://www.angel-experte.de/kescher-netze/kleinfischreusen-s.html

Grüße und Danke!


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo Markus,

die sieht doch gut aus. Der liefert aber erst ab 30,- Warenkorb. 
Alternative: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kleinfischre..._Angelsport_Kescher_Netze&hash=item2c650b36b4


----------



## Doc (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hab jetzt die von Amazon gekauft ... hoffe die taugt für das Vorhaben und das diese bis zum We bei mir eintrifft ... werde berichten


----------



## waterman (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo Markus,

also das Ding, das Du da bei Amazon gefunden hast, hab ich auch.
Ich habe nicht einen Fisch damit gefangen, obwohl das Werbevideo beeindruckend war.

Sobald das Teil im Wasser liegt, sind alle Fische unsichtbar

Ich hätte auch noch 8 Goldies, die raus "wollen" (umziehen)

Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit der Reuse?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Doc (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Ich pack die morgens rein und hol die mittags mal raus ... vll. leg ich die auch schon nen Tag vorher ins Wasser, damit`se sich dran gewöhnen :smoki


----------



## waterman (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Ich versteht dich aber richtig, du kaufst erst noch und willst das so ausprobieren?
Dann viel Erfolg und wenn es funktioniert, sach Bescheid
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Also, ich würd da ein bisschen Futter rein tun - Liebe geht schließlich durch den Magen 
Zumindest hat das so funktioniert, als ich es das letzte Mal im Einsatz  sah.


----------



## waterman (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo Christine,

das hab natürlich gemacht, eine Hand voll Futter in die kleine Tasche, in der Hoffnung, dass man das wittert, aber nach 24 Stunden musste ich den aufgeweichten Klumpen entfernen.

Ob ich mehr Geduld aufbringen müsste und immer wieder neues Futter rein?

Irgendwie hab ich aber auch Bedenken, dass die größere Koi sich da rein verirren und sich verletzen, wenn ich sie nicht gleich befreien kann, weil ich das Unglück nicht bemerke.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

hmm.. ich muss mal wieder ein paar Moderlieseln rausfangen, dafür wär so ein Teil gar net schlecht, so verprell ich mir nicht immer die andren Fischies, als wenn ich mit dem Netz reingeh.....    bei ebay gibts auch etliche Reusen für wenig Geld


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Markus,
ich würde Empfehlen vorher mal 1/3 Wasser abzulassen.
Einige Verstecke in den Pflanzen gehen dann verloren.


----------



## canis (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Guten Morgen

Die hier gezeigten Reusen funktionieren grundsätzlich allesamt, das Prinzip ist auch bei allen ähnlich. Aber man darf sich keine Illusionen machen, der Fischfang wird auch damit kein Kinderspiel. 

Erstens muss man die Fische schon mal in die Reuse rein bringen, freiwillig tun sie dies kaum. Futter ist eine Möglichkeit, ein andere wäre, die Reuse dort zu platzieren, wo die Fische ohnehin durchschwimmen müssen (eine Verengung im Teich oder so). Und zweitens lernen die Fische die Reuse kennen. Beim ersten mal klappts vielleicht noch, beim zweiten mal schon weniger und beim dritten mal gar nicht mehr. 

Ich habe solche und andere Reusentypen schon öfter eingesetzt, mehrheitlich aber für den Krebsfang (wofür v.a. die runden aus Gitterdraht mehr taugen). Dabei zeigte sich, dass Zufallsfänge von Fischen extrem selten waren, auch in Gewässern mit vielen Fischen. Wollte ich damit gezielt Fische fangen, hatte ich damit nur Erfolg, wenn die Reuse korrekt platziert war. 

Um Fische aus dem Teich zu fangen, werde ich auch Weiterhin Kescher und Köderfischblatt benützen und keine Reuse.


----------



## waterman (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Erfolgsmeldungen jedweder Art interessiern mich sehr!
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hi,

am günstigen wären verschiede Möglichkeiten gleichzeitig

__ Senke bei der Fütterung
Reusen (über Nacht)
die größeren gezielt auf sicht rausangeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo,

ich verwende auch diese kleinen eckigen, engmaschigen  Reusen. Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert das Abfischen damit besser, wenn man das Lockfutter nicht in die dafür vorgesehenen Taschen füllt sondern einfach auf den Reusenboden streut. Besonders gut geht es bei mir mit Haferflocken. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## baddie (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

moin, 

also ich bin (aus Erfahrung) der Meinung das __ Senke,Reuse,Kescher nur halbe Sachen sind. 

Da geht doch zu 70% nur das rein was im Teuich verbleiben will und die "unerwünschten" lachen sich einen in die Flosse. 

Neugierige oder "gewohnheitsfische" wie damals meinen Sonnenbarschnachwuchs habe ich innerhalb von 2 Jahren zwar kpl. mit Kescher, Senke ,viel...sehr viel Zeit und Geduld  bekommen und auch den Stichlingsbestand kann ich mit Senke und Kescher sehr gut im Zaum halten da letztere sich immer und immer wieder in den beiden "Bacheinlaufströmungen" sammeln 

Meine paar Goldis (i gloab es waren 8) allerdings habe ich nie mit den Mitteln bekommen. Die machten um alles nen Bogen und "Angeln" klappte auch nicht da immer wieder ein "erwünschter" Fisch schneller in Ködernähe war. 

Wir haben uns dann damals zu ner drastischen Aktion entschieden und einfach mein Laubschutznetz genutzt 
einmal auf Länge so ein Gardinengewichtsband eingezogen, 2 Mann links und rechts im rechten Teil des teiches das Netz auf den Boden sinken lassen und dann die Fische ins Flache getrieben. 
Das ganze haben wir 2x gemacht (an 2 Samstagen je 1x) und dann war mein Goldfischbestand runter auf 3. Die letzten beiden Jungfische habe ich dann innerhalb eines Jahres noch mit vieeeeel Geduld und Glück mit ner Senke bekommen. 

So eine Aktion macht allerdings nur im späten Frühjahr Sinn wenn die Fische noch nicht wieder "zu Sexbestien" geworden sind, die Pflanzen noch nicht richtig durchgestartet sind und auch die Wassertemperatur schon so hoch ist das die Fische schon wieder aktiv sind. 

Spätfolgen ? Nööö die Fische haben am selben Abend schon wieder normal gefuttert und auch das Pflanzenreich hat sich in dem Jahr ganz normal entwickelt. 

aber versucht ruhig weiterhin Fischüberschuss mit "sanften" Mitteln Herr zu werden 

Bei mir hat __ Goldfisch,__ Moderlieschen und Gründlingstechnisch mitte der 90er nichtmal eine 4 wöchige kpl. Entleerung meines alten Teiches was gebracht. Irgendwo hängen immer wieder Laich an Pflanzen oder extrem robuste Exemplare in irgendwelchen feuchten Falten 

just meine Erfahrungswerte 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*



baddie schrieb:


> So eine Aktion macht allerdings nur im späten Frühjahr Sinn wenn die Fische noch nicht wieder "zu Sexbestien" geworden sind.



Dirk,
das kann ich gut nachvollziehen und dein Rat das zur rechten Zeit zu machen, sollte einem im nachfolgenden Jahr wieder die gleiche Arbeit ersparen.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

@ baddie


jaa.. das Leben sucht sich seinen Weg ;-)


----------



## waterman (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo Elfriede,

das ist eine gute Idee, die ich mal über Nacht testen werde. Denn der kleine Futtersack ist ohne Sinn.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## koile (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo an alle Goldi geschädigten !
Habe heute eine Reuse aus der Bucht erhalten,sofort in denTeich ,Futter in die kleine Tasche ,nach ca. 30min 27kleine Goldis entnommen bin super zu- frieden.
wünsche allen ein fröliches Goldi fangen .
     Gerd


----------



## baddie (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hi Gerd, 

halt uns bzw. mich doch mal auf dem laufenden was die nächsten Versuche an Fangzahl ergeben. Auch wäre interessant wieviel Goldfische bei Dir rumschwimmen. 
27 von 100 finde ich ne gute Quote aber 27 von >500 eher "normal" 


Ich denk aber das jeder Teich und jede Population anders ist. 
Fische die täglich gefüttert werden und wo ständig jemand um den Teich rumwirbelt sind wohl einfacher zu fangen als Fische aus nem Teich wo nicht gefüttert wird und/oder nicht "ständig" ein Mensch vor Ort ist. 

Trotzdem Euch allen "Petri Heil" . Hoffe Ihr bekommt Eure Population auch so in den Griff wie ich es mittlerweile geschafft habe 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## koile (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo Dirk !
Im Teich meiner Schwiegereltern tummeln sich ca 150-200 kleine und 4große Goldige.:evil
Aber Du hattest recht, und ich mußte meine Hoffnungen begraben
es ist in den letzten 2 Tagen keiner mehr in die Reuse gegangen.
werd es in den nächsten 14 Tagen nochmals versuchen.
 Es grüßt Euch alle Gerd


----------



## Perby (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte auch den Bestand der Goldis reduzieren. Ein Keschern klappt in keinem Fall, also dachte ich auch an eine Reuse. Ich habe eine kleine, eckige in der Bucht bestellt für 7,- Euro inkl. Versand. 
Ich habe das Futter in die Futtertasche gepackt und nach einer Stunde bereits 7 Goldis gefangen. Ansonsten lasse ich sie seit 3 Tagen jeden Tag in den Teich für ein paar Stunden und fange auch immer ein paar Goldis.
Meine Goldis sind etwa 6 bis 7 cm groß und noch nicht eingefärbt. Den Gesamtbestand schätze ich auf etwa 40 Goldis. Nun habe ich knapp die Hälfte, das ist doch auch schon mal etwas. Wenn ich das jedes Jahr mache, halte ich sie in Schach.

Die Anschaffung der Reuse hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Soooo .... 45 von klein bis ca. 15cm gefangen ... ein Ende? Noch nicht in Sicht


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Reuse ... nur welche? ... Goldfischfang*

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwo hier im Forum schrieb einmal ein User, dass er 10 Jahre gebrauch hat um seinen Teich fischfrei zu bekommen. 

Fünf Jahre habe ich auch schon fast hinter mir, obwohl ich schon 2008 dachte, ich hätte alle Fische erwischt. Es werden aber von Jahr zu Jahr weniger und jetzt, da ich völlig klares Wasser habe, kann ich sie zählen, es sind noch 5. Sie schwimmen zwar immer um die zwei Reusen herum und versuchen an das Futter zu kommen, aber die Eingänge meiden sie.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

